# Karankawa Pale Ale



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 2, 2010)

I did a search and Karankawa did not show up on the forum. I have the Karankawa Pale Ale kit coming from AHS and was wondering if any of you guys/gals have tried it. It is supposed to be an American style pale ale... just wondering. I am really looking forward to my first beer kit.
Bill


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2010)

They were an Indian tribe in Texas that are now extinct. Not sure what it has to do with that beer but maybe they just needed to come up with a name.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 2, 2010)

Wade is right, It was just a name they made up to name the kit. All of the vendors do that when they make their own kits. I always recommend if you are buying a kit to buy one that they make up in house as opposed to the Tru Brew type kits that are mass marketed. From reading the kit description, I sure hope you like a hoppy beer. Sounds like it is hop loaded. I love a hoppy beer.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> They were an Indian tribe in Texas that are now extinct. Not sure what it has to do with that beer but maybe they just needed to come up with a name.


 
I really hate to hear that the Karankawa Nation no longer exists... maybe the new beer will be a tribute to their memory. Hopefully it will be a decent beer, although like you, I have no idea why a beer is being named after them.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 2, 2010)

smurfe said:


> Wade is right, It was just a name they made up to name the kit. All of the vendors do that when they make their own kits. I always recommend if you are buying a kit to buy one that they make up in house as opposed to the Tru Brew type kits that are mass marketed. From reading the kit description, I sure hope you like a hoppy beer. Sounds like it is hop loaded. I love a hoppy beer.


 
Smurfe... I don't know if I like a hoppy beer, but I guess I am about to find out. I will say one thing... I will not pour it down the drain.
I wanted to buy an American Pale Ale kit, but the price was too low to pass up. Either I will learn a lesson or I will enjoy the beer. We'll see.


----------

